# new "NUMBER GAME" , HERE IT IS....



## marcus10 (Jan 3, 2012)

NUMBER GAME is now a popular game nowadays. This is something you cannot find anywhere else, very extraordinary. They offer a lot of odds for different bet types. Not only thatm you can see it LIVE, with bingo blower machine running. have anyone knew about this new trend?


----------



## topcornermax (Jan 9, 2012)

any suggestions on good sites for this?


----------



## marcus10 (Jan 11, 2012)

HI TOPCORNERMAX, you played this NUMBER GAME before? I think IBCbet is the best plaform for this one. They just launched their NEW STUDIO, its very big.


----------



## marcus10 (Jan 17, 2012)

Anyway, adding about this IBCbet NUMBER GAME, they have this lead lights everywhere and lead floors as if your in a real dance floor. Bingo Machine is very fantastic of course. You can see the balls were flying.


----------



## marcus10 (Jan 24, 2012)

i just found out that they have *TWITTER* account, they have a lot of updates there. Follow them in: *numbergame@numbergame_fun*


----------



## PAGEPAGE (Feb 8, 2012)

HI MARCUS10, I CAN SEARCH NUMBER GAME IN YOUTUBE? THANKS


----------



## shelvifiroza (May 29, 2012)

I am also interested in this type of number games which is played like bingo and other casino games. I am great fan of all casino games so I will also try for this number system game.


----------



## marcus10 (Jun 19, 2012)

hi PAGEPAGE, yes you can search it on youtube. hi SHELVIFIROZ, im a great fan of NUMBER GAME. I was amazed because the LIVE Number Game Girls were improving a lot now, seems like they can do everything. 

Always on the rush, always on the excitement to give all players fun entertainment. They have different bet types also to enjoy. TRY IT>


----------



## joshef (Aug 16, 2012)

There are many number games in Bingo and there are many sites offering variety of bingo games for the online gamers. Even you can find many number games in facebook.


----------



## Mark D (Oct 9, 2012)

You can try the sudoko...


----------



## sammyrogerrs (May 29, 2013)

I am as well absorbed in this blazon of amount amateur which is played like bingo and added bank games. I am abundant fan of all bank amateur so I will aswell try for this amount arrangement game.


----------

